# So I come out of the shower....



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL is she in heat? LOL my cats are not huge fans of the dogs but when they are in heat.... THEY LOVE the dogs LOL


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> LOL is she in heat? LOL my cats are not huge fans of the dogs but when they are in heat.... THEY LOVE the dogs LOL


Oh god I sure hope not!! They are both set to get spayed January 6th! :doh: Lol I don't think so though, the calico loves nyah and the other one has been getting closer and closer to Nyah so I think she is just getting more comfy around her... well thats what I am hoping!  lol


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL her mannerisms with the little curled paw and then the out stretched like that just reminded me of a in heat cat LOL


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

All the cats in my household cuddle with the dogs including the two fosters. All cats have been spayed or neutered so it is not that. However the cats would be happy without each other sometimes.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Soooo cute! How old are the cats???


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww so glad to see them getting along now! They are all so innocent looking too!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pemphredo said:


> LOL her mannerisms with the little curled paw and then the out stretched like that just reminded me of a in heat cat LOL


My boy cat "flops" like that too, and he is neutered (all cats should be neutered and spayed).


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What precious pictures. Cats look comfy as can be with Nyah close - love seeing this.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure that is one relaxed cat.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

haha my cat does this to. He is neutered. I agree, all cats should be spayed/neutered. Its dogs im more lax with. I went through one heat cycle with a friends female cat...never again...


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Soooo cute! How old are the cats???


Sophie the calico is 5 months and Anna the tuxedo is 6 months. I don't like when they all look so innocent, it usually means they did something bad or about to. :


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They very easily could be coming into heat then. Just be real careful they don't get out. I went through a Christmas with a Siamese kitten in heat. :uhoh:Never want to do that again !!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> They very easily could be coming into heat then. Just be real careful they don't get out. I went through a Christmas with a Siamese kitten in heat. :uhoh:Never want to do that again !!


Well shes techinally 5 and a half months but I wanted to wait until the other one was old enough to get both done at the same time. Ugh I really hope she doesn't go into heat over xmas since they are set to get spayed the first week of jan. :uhoh: How long is a cat's heat for? I really really don't want to experience this. :doh:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well Midori just kept coming in and out until I spayed her It would last a week and then she'd be OK for a little bit and then start up again. They really didn't want to spay her while she was in heat, so I kind of had to wait it out. The worst part was all the toms peeing all over my window screens. My boy cats (neutered) were very unhappy too. It won't be too long now, you should be fine. Just don't let them get out, besides getting pregnant, they might run away.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I'm not worried about her getting out because we live in an apartment so worse case she runs into the hall but she would be confined in there until I got her. I'm more worried about the mess.... at least with a dog there are diapers you can put on them. :uhoh: I'm just hoping she holds off for a few more weeks... she turns exactly 6 months a week before her spay. Ugh.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nyahsmommy*

Nyahsmommy

Looks like they all love one another.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Nyahsmommy
> 
> Looks like they all love one another.


Lol it took a month but I knew it would happen sooner or later


----------

